# New To Bows



## jkitto (Dec 1, 2009)

HI, Just wondering if anyone can give me some advice on becoming a good shot. Picked up my bow this wk and it will be ready to shoot friday. What are some good tips or form so I don't develop bad habits. Also I have a bow package, but what other equipment will I need in the field besides a tree stand and camo clothes I hunt in Northern Michigan. Thanks for any input...


----------



## dustyvarmint (Dec 22, 2005)

Welcome to the awesome sport of bowhunting!

Pretty broad spectrum there so I'll just throw two things out:

1) Shooting - read the General Archery Information section here on AT. Great stuff in there (I can't get it to work right now?). Anything by George Ryals (user name GRIV?) and Larry Wise.

2) You need some way to climb the tree. Check out my current blog post, link below in signature, for information on a few climbing stick options. I'd also recommend the blog post on Treestands - Packin' It In And Out.

good luck, dv


----------



## Octabird (Feb 20, 2009)

Newer shooter here, too. Sent ya a PM!
Glad to have ya here! :darkbeer:


----------

